# 10 Lb Bass in OH???



## Gsxrfanim

So, do any of you Ohio fishermen think there is a possibility of catching a 10 lb bass in the state anymore?
I live in NE Ohio and there is that occasional 7 or 8 caught at a few local lakes. 
I know there has to be some good ones down in Ohio Power but haven't really heard anyone catching anything over 10 in a while.
I would think it would be like that trophy buck that is shot every year or so...You hear about it and see it in the news.

Anybody know of any 10's recently?


----------



## Luns

Gsxrfanim said:


> So, do any of you Ohio fishermen think there is a possibility of catching a 10 lb bass in the state anymore?
> I live in NE Ohio and there is that occasional 7 or 8 caught at a few local lakes.
> I know there has to be some good ones down in Ohio Power but haven't really heard anyone catching anything over 10 in a while.
> I would think it would be like that trophy buck that is shot every year or so...You hear about it and see it in the news.
> 
> Anybody know of any 10's recently?


.....and if people have pics id love to see them, ive heard of a few have just never seen many pics. I know up here in NW Ohio i heard of a 10 at an old quarry, it was all through word of mouth though.


----------



## Fish G3

ODNR and a couple others rumored one that went 10 out of Burr Oak this past summer. Doesn't suprise me. There's some 10lb+ swimming around in this state.


----------



## spfldbassguy

With all the lakes,private ponds,and such there's gotta be a few 10#ers swimming in our waters. I'm not saying that every lake has a 10# bass in it but there has to be a few that does. Maybe the reason we don't hear about them too much is because people don't want it to get out and then have their favorite body of water overrun by everyone in the world.


----------



## CoolWater

I agree there are probably plenty of 10 pounders out there, with the majority in private ponds and lakes. I don't want to start an argument, but if it's public water and the amount of time it would take to get to 10 pounds up here in the north... likely is harvested way before reaching that mark. 

A couple years ago I was fishing next to a guy at a dam and he started hollering for a net... I had one, ran over and netted the biggest LM Bass I have ever seen in person. We gave high fives, I let him know I had a digital camera and would gladly email him some pics of him with his trophy... I took 2 quick photos (still look at the pics now and then)... then he threw the fish in a bucket. I asked him about releasing it, said he wanted to show it to friends, a bait shop, and would eat it.

It was his fish he could do with it as he wanted, but this type thinking prevents good numbers of big fish. 

Sorry about getting on a soapbox.


----------



## lordofthepunks

CoolWater said:


> I agree there are probably plenty of 10 pounders out there, with the majority in private ponds and lakes. I don't want to start an argument, but if it's public water and the amount of time it would take to get to 10 pounds up here in the north... likely is harvested way before reaching that mark.
> 
> A couple years ago I was fishing next to a guy at a dam and he started hollering for a net... I had one, ran over and netted the biggest LM Bass I have ever seen in person. We gave high fives, I let him know I had a digital camera and would gladly email him some pics of him with his trophy... I took 2 quick photos (still look at the pics now and then)... then he threw the fish in a bucket. I asked him about releasing it, said he wanted to show it to friends, a bait shop, and would eat it.
> 
> It was his fish he could do with it as he wanted, but this type thinking prevents good numbers of big fish.
> 
> Sorry about getting on a soapbox.


makes me cringe when i hear that. im sure there are 10lb large mouth out there still. i heard about the burr oak one last year, i fish down there alot, lots of quality bass in there.


----------



## sady dog

That is a shame about the big bass...big fish reproduce big fish..that is a fact.
I have caught my fair share of big ones all over ohio...they are there...they aint ten pounds becouse they are stupid....a 10 lb bass in ohio is an old fish, just due to the growing season up here...any fish over 6lbs is a very smart fish...


----------



## smalliediehard

two words...Wing and Foot.Saw some around 10 and just over 10 come outta there last fall.


----------



## Marshall

You would be suprised at how many people have told me over the years they caught a ten lber. Im sure there are a few out there but i think a lot of people that catch a 6 to 7lb bass believe in their head it was 10 lbs. ALWAYS there is no proof to back up the comments. Its kinda like the bigfoot sightings! I had a similar experience one day while bank fishing a public lake and some woman had one of the largest bass i have ever seen in a fish basket dead as can be. Out of curiosity i asked if i could weigh it. It went around (was about 10 years ago) 8.5lbs on my digital scale. I have a pic of it too. I did the same thing and emailed her the pic.


----------



## Luns

The thing i dont understand, as mainly a bass fisherman i think many will agree we always want to catch the "big one." Now, personally i have never kept a bass, just not my thing. However, i have seen countless times where ive seen people walking around with 3-4 pound bass because they think its the biggest fish ever. Granted, not a bad fish, but i think to myself, you people want to catch bigger bass but your keeping these 3-4 pound fish. I understand in buying a liscense you have the right to do whatever you want with your catch, but i wish there could be more rules in place or a better program for these Ohio bass to where people would understand that when a bass is that big in this type of environment, its something special. As an Ohio angler i wish we all would have a common goal to put more of these 3-4 pounders back in to grow another day......i know wishful thinking.


----------



## lordofthepunks

Marshall said:


> You would be suprised at how many people have told me over the years they caught a ten lber. Im sure there are a few out there but i think a lot of people that catch a 6 to 7lb bass believe in their head it was 10 lbs. ALWAYS there is no proof to back up the comments. Its kinda like the bigfoot sightings! I had a similar experience one day while bank fishing a public lake and some woman had one of the largest bass i have ever seen in a fish basket dead as can be. Out of curiosity i asked if i could weigh it. It went around (was about 10 years ago) 8.5lbs on my digital scale. I have a pic of it too. I did the same thing and emailed her the pic.


this is so true, remember that kid a few years ago on this site that said he personally witnessed dozens and dozens of 10lb smallies being caught out of erie? that guy got raked over some coals, he said it was so common that nobody bothered to clame the state record because it happened so often. he was dead serious too. im sure all those fish he saw were in the 5 to 7 range.

people in ohio just dont have enough experience catching 10lb bass to be able to call a 10lber without a scale.


----------



## Rod Hawg

I lost a 8-10 last fall. Was a long fish. Probably 26-27in. And they get fat feeding on Bluegill for winter. He was fighting like a walleye. Just staying down. Then he swam right to me. He made a ran while my drag was to tight and cablam. Oh well. That was a 50 fish day with 2/5lbrs. Was a great day but would've been outstanding if I caught that hog. Oh well. It was a blast and I can't wait till spring. Also. I don't keep Bass over 3lbs. One because that will end up ruining a fishery and two Bass that size don't taste that well. And when I get what I think is a good fish(5+) I weigh them all the time just to be accurate.


----------



## Frank-O

Ok, everyone...let's see how good y'all are. There's been some discussion on people over-guesstimating there catches. What do you think this lunker weighs ? I'll give the answer soon.
The mount is a fiberglas replica, i always catch & release after weighing & taking pictures. The photo on the wall of my G-Kid is an 8x10 to give size to the mount.
C'mon, give it a guess.....


----------



## Rod Hawg

10lbs easy. Nice fish! Hopefully I can get one that big this year.


----------



## lordofthepunks

between 7.5 and 8.5 would be my guess


----------



## timmyv

not even 7... i'd say 6...


----------



## skippyflyboy

timmyv said:


> not even 7... i'd say 6...



I agree, 6, maybe 6.5


----------



## Rod Hawg

You know. Not ten. It looks big in the pic but not on the wall. i'll go 8lbs.


----------



## Marshall

I would guess 6 to 7 lbs. But i have to say the picture of you holding it out definately makes it look bigger. Is that from ohio?


----------



## Frank-O

Marshall, this was caught Mother's Day 2010 at Lake Fork, Texas.


----------



## Frank-O

This largemouth bass measured 24 inches in length and 17 inches in girth. And the answer is...........


----------



## Marshall

I guessed light figuring it was an ohio bass. No wonder it was 9lbs, i guess everything is bigger in Texas!  Awesome fish, i hope to get one that big someday in any state. It goes to show, pics can be misleading but taking a pic of the scale makes me a believer (as long as you are not pulling on its tail!)

I just looked up a weight estimator and its pretty darn close.
http://www.bassresource.com/bassfishing/fishcalculator.html


----------



## timmyv

I stand corrected! A nine in Ohio would be much fatter and not as long. Very nice fish! Wall worthy for sure!


----------



## Frank-O

Thanks, guys. It is nice to have a big fish on the wall, even though it's not from Ohio or even a double-digit fish. Someday, maybe.
I have caught some 8 lber's in Ohio, but they were pre-spawn and feeding heavily. Probably 6 lber's normally. I'm heading to Florida next week for work, but i plan to get out to some small lakes & ponds to bank fish since i won't have my boat or a guide, either. If i get lucky, i'll post pics.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Cool. This is my best my second best Largie. 5.5lbs. My biggest is 6lbs. I have lost a monster though(8+)


----------



## Frank-O

nice fish, rod. i love fishing small lakes & ponds with lily pads like the one in the background of your pic.


----------



## canalbrian1

there are still some around but not very many. u might wanna try salt fork, i have heard some great things about bass over 10lbs. near road beds in the lake. try fishing near the road beds at salt fork. i have caught some in small parks in my area but some people that caught them after me chose to eat them. sorry i had to witness those people catch those bass. i always throw mine back and have a replica made if its big enough. i caught a 10lb. and a 9.5lb bass in 2006 and 2007.


----------



## Frank-O

brian, you caught those in Ohio?


----------



## canalbrian1

yes i did catch those in northeastern ohio. portage lakes area, in akron/barberton.


----------



## Rod Hawg

canalbrian1 said:


> yes i did catch those in northeastern ohio. portage lakes area, in akron/barberton.


My grandpa used to fish Carters with permision and he always did well. His biggest was 7 1/2lbs.


----------



## Socom

The Biggest bass I have every caught was probably around 4-5lbs and I don't even have a picture, I left the disposable camera (remember those?) by the lake and when I realized it and went back, a couple of kids had been running it over with their bikes and it was ruined. To this day I can't understand why you would see a camera and your first thought is to run it over with a bike. oh well.. But I would lover to tie into one the size of those pics. Probably take a while to stop shaking afterward.


----------



## WiseEyes

I caught a bass in my pond couple of years ago and I would have swore up and down it was 11 pounds. It was 22 inches long and 15 around the belly. I weighed it and it was just under 7lbs


----------



## JOE B

Each March to Florida. This buddy had only fished 3-4 times in his life, his previous big fish was 1lb ohio LM. He caught this on Toho this past March...11 lbs, you shoulda seen the size of the shiner used. This was with a guide we use every year. 7:30 am, sunrise with full moon overhead that morning. WOW!


----------



## JOE B

Sorry...to answer the question, Yes I believe there are 10lbers in Ohio. Possibly some old golf course pond? Maybe some old quarry. My big fish (6lb 10oz in the avatar pic) was from a quarry near Paulding. Owner swore there was a big 9 in there.


----------



## jwardy21

I talked with an ODNR guy down at Burr Oak last year while fishing a tournament. He wanted to measure our fish and see what we had. Also filled out a survey. They were kicking around making a big slot limit for Burr Oak. If I remember correctly he said 18-22" slot limit to try and make it a trophy bass lake (That's what the survey was about). I dunno if it will ever happen or not.


----------



## firstflight111

yes there out there i know of such a place ....were there that you talk of live in n.e. ohio


----------



## homepiece

I have seen a 10 pounder come out of a golf course pond in columbus. I have fished in Florida for bass and seen some 10 pounders caught and weighed there. I know what one looks like. I have seen several 6-8 pounders come out of my development ponds.. I don't think that there are many 10s around in public water, but there are quite a few in the private ponds around ohio. 
Here is a couple of pics of one from my development pond last year. Not the best pics, but the one with my foot. I wear a size 13 wide shoe for reference..


----------



## lordofthepunks

you should have taken a pic from it hanging from your scales


----------



## homepiece

lordofthepunks said:


> you should have taken a pic from it hanging from your scales


Not quite a big enough of a douche to care about weighing fish from my development pond so that I can e-defend myself on a message board.. Also, nowhere in my post did I say that those pics were of a 10 pounder.


----------



## lordofthepunks

homepiece said:


> I don't think that there are many 10s around in public water, but there are quite a few in the private ponds around ohio.
> Here is a couple of pics of one from my development pond last year.
> 
> 
> 
> you pretty much said this was a 10lber whether you meant to or not. there are alot of guys on here that do carry scales around, i dont think they are douches for doing so. on the opposite end of the spectrum, there are plenty of guys that claim they caught 10lbers but they didnt have a scale, i would say those people are bigger douches.
Click to expand...


----------



## NewbreedFishing

homepiece said:


> Not quite a big enough of a douche to care about weighing fish from my development pond so that I can e-defend myself on a message board.. Also, nowhere in my post did I say that those pics were of a 10 pounder.


----------



## homepiece

lordofthepunks said:


> homepiece said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that there are many 10s around in public water, but there are quite a few in the private ponds around ohio.
> Here is a couple of pics of one from my development pond last year.
> 
> 
> 
> you pretty much said this was a 10lber whether you meant to or not. there are alot of guys on here that do carry scales around, i dont think they are douches for doing so. on the opposite end of the spectrum, there are plenty of guys that claim they caught 10lbers but they didnt have a scale, i would say those people are bigger douches.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again taking liberties with what I typed. Carrying a scale with you while on a boat, or spending time away from home is one thing. It is a little different to take one to the ponds that are a 3 minute walk from your front door when you are going to be there for about an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lordofthepunks

homepiece said:


> lordofthepunks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homepiece said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that there are many 10s around in public water, but there are quite a few in the private ponds around ohio.
> Here is a couple of pics of one from my development pond last year.
> 
> Once again taking liberties with what I typed. Carrying a scale with you while on a boat, or spending time away from home is one thing. It is a little different to take one to the ponds that are a 3 minute walk from your front door when you are going to be there for about an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> you win, you absolutely didnt say "quite a few(10lbers) in private ponds around ohio. here is a couple of pics of one from my pond" and "not a big enough douche to care about weighing fish from my pond"
> 
> i reckon i misunderstood your comments and i apologize.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## spfldbassguy

I would think that anyone with access to ponds that held some very nice sized bass would carry a scale with them to verify some weights.

Why would carrying scales to a pond that's super close to the house make anyone a douche?


----------



## markfish

now i see how you got your screen name,10lb, bass in oh,yes i have got a few over the years but in old strip mins and back then i dident have camera i remember one day me and mt brother were fishing a stripmine and i caught two back to back,24in long and 23in round, but dont know what they weight but you could of put a socker ball in there mouth,and that the truth, but now this place is full of homes now pilot knob, some of you on here will know were im talking about,and crappies 2 to3 lb,easy,and got my biggest perch in there as well 15.5 in long and fat, just think of the big bass in erie that have yet to been caught,and i have seen some real big hogs on beds in the spring at first you think there **** heads there not,smallies and lots of them,will be posting pic of this years pig apr,and may,


----------



## Rod Hawg

spfldbassguy said:


> I would think that anyone with access to ponds that held some very nice sized bass would carry a scale with them to verify some weights.
> 
> Why would carrying scales to a pond that's super close to the house make anyone a douche?


I do. I'm sick of that estimating crap. I always have a scale for my Bass/Catfish and even had one for when I caught my 13 1/4in sunny. I just weigh them. Get measurements and take a pic. CPR


----------

